# update 3 of a kind



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thought id share a pic of the 3 of akind as they are finishing drying on the boards. Im e cited to get them off to auction . They are probably the top 3 ive ever had.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I love seeing the fur you get up there, makes my mouth water. Great looking put up also. Any chance of getting a belly shot on those critters?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice looking fur, hope you fetch a good price for them


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Top 3! Now that's saying something. Good luck cashing them in!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, well done.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruger said:


> I love seeing the fur you get up there, makes my mouth water. Great looking put up also. Any chance of getting a belly shot on those critters?


yes sir ,picking em up tomorrow and I'll get some of the whole bunch as well .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Top 3! Now that's saying something. Good luck cashing them in!


I think so .. Ive had some good coyotes before good color or size but usually not both like these 3 have . The day I caught these I was checking snares at night and as soon as flashlight hit them they shone like a beacon .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Heres another today. White belly for sure


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another beauty for sure, been eating real well. Looks like you need some more snow


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know how far back from it you are, but that looks like a big coyote !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I dont know how far back from it you are, but that looks like a big coyote !!


LOL .. Sitting back maybe 3 ft , pretty decent size . Sorry the picture is sideways .Yes Rick , you keep promising me some snow but all I get is 8-10 " of wind ..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work C2C,good looking coyotes and great finish job........................


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

yes Sir you have some furred up Coyotes, gun and a ballpein hammer you are serious this year!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> yes Sir you have some furred up Coyotes, gun and a ballpein hammer you are serious this year!!!


LOL .. jimmy you got it figured for sure , gun is for working at a distance and hammer is for close up and personal finishing touches .. Coyote hides look really good despite the warm weather we've been having .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks pretty chunky - male 52#'s -- did I win.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's the coyote I was sitting behind on the river .cant make the picture straight up and down. Mods fix it ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The man with a PHD in coyotes - *P*iled *H*igh and *D*eep.

And, using a ballpein as a finish nailer. Huh! Never though of it.

Nice work, friend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Here's the coyote I was sitting behind on the river .cant make the picture straight up and down. Mods fix it ?


When you're resizing it from camera to folder is when the changes can be made ( from what I know )


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

side ways or straight that is a big coyote,,,,solid work!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> When you're resizing it from camera to folder is when the changes can be made ( from what I know )


Thats more than I knwo ..lol . Ive posted pics from my phone before and theywere all right side up . These on this thread are first to go a little sideways .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> The man with a PHD in coyotes - *P*iled *H*igh and *D*eep.
> 
> And, using a ballpein as a finish nailer. Huh! Never though of it.
> 
> Nice work, friend.


PHD in coyotes ,I kinda like the sound of that ..lol . Yes the ball pein is a finished if need be, but at present time it is used to pound in my snare stakes . My elderly father was sceptical of me driving a 40 mile round trip to run a snare line for coyotes in this area but after picking up 8 in the first 4 days and 4 yesterday , he's kind of changed his tune and is anxious to go check with me on Monday . I'm real happy with my take so far , but if I could get some cold and snow I know it would really pick up . I'm baiting and snaring the area upwind just out side of a 125 sq. mile ranch that doesnt allow coyote hunters and the roadkill scent is pulling em out .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Caught 3 more this morning including one that an eagle had for brunch. It wasnt even froze yet, guess he likes fresh meat. Only consolation is that it was a dark furred small one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., the hazards of open land trapping.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

seems to be .. Actually Rick I'm a little surprised that it took this long this season for it to happen . The eagle had been seen a few times feeding on the roadkill deer at a different baitsite and then he left the area .. just long enough to find some fresh tasty coyote .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

proof that something will eat a nasty coyote :glutton:

you're stacking up those song dogs, good work C2C


----------

